
I like to think about our public schools as... a lucrative enterprise? - astrec
http://jessicamah.com/blog/?p=625
======
tokenadult
"The effective teacher cringes at the idea of working side by side with a
crappy teacher."

True that. It's very hard to find a school that can attract high-quality
teachers in the most natural way--by ensuring that they will enter a workplace
full of other high-quality teachers.

